# TMI warning: scared, alot of discharge after pee



## meggabear

Hi ladies,
I'm nine weeks along ( my ticker is inacurate) and today I've been cramping alot on and off and its uncomfortable, and everytime i use the bathroom I have alot of white milky discharge, now I know they say its normal but i just got done reading a site that said it could be amniotic fluid! I'm really scared now, can i have some advice or stories?


----------



## dragondrums

Hi hun that all sounds normal to me. I had lots of cramping that I can remember with my most recent son, in the beganing especially, and I do remember having discharge. The cramping should just be your body stretching. Just relax and take it easy.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

i have loads of discharge! (tmi sorry) sounds normal to me but if your worried id ask the midwife xxx


----------



## lauralora

its not amniotic fluid babes 

that kind of fluid is like water, oderloss and colourless and you wouldnt be leaking it this early on in pregnancy, you dont have enough of it. 

i twice thought i was leaking amniotic fluid, one at 16 weeks other at 19 weeks, everytime i tried to wee i couldnt, loads of watery discharge came out, and it was so much thinner than id ever experienced i really panicked and went to the hospital, but even that turned out to be discharge. 

once you start leaking fluid you wont stop, it wouldnt just be when you use the bathroom it would be everytime you stand up. but this is something you dont even need to worry about for a good few weeks :) 

xx


----------

